# Southern Ohio Bass Fishing



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey all! I’ve recently started a YouTube channel that’s going to highlight bass fishing in southern/central Ohio. Check it out if you’d like. Feel free to comment asking questions related to location, conditions, and techniques used. I’m going to try to add at least 1 video a week. Thanks!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJztgXRRAdmSEAmVuiP5xyQ


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lots of dink’s today


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Found a couple decent ones yesterday.


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Cold and windy today

Pre Spawn Bass Flippin


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Made a trip up north last weekend 

St. Clair PreSpawn Slaunchfest


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Don't need to hear ya catch fish. Thanks,--Tim


----------

